# A percepção de «vermelho» pelo falante nativo



## guihenning

Falando com uns linguistas da UZH, perguntaram-me qual era a percepção que eu tinha do nome da cor vermelha, no seu sentido etimológico. A etimologia é «_vermiculus_», diminutivo de «_vermis_». (verminho; pequeno verme) que depois passou a “cor de verme” e, então, ao nome da cor. Perguntaram se o diminutivo _-elho_ é produtivo atualmente e se ainda conseguimos enxergar a similitude. A pergunta é: é possível que os falantes, sobretudo nativos, hodiernos, consigam traçar a conexão entre «vermelho» e «verme»? _(sem que tenham previamente sabido da etimologia_). Algum de vocês já se perguntou algo do gênero ou poderíamos presumir que simplesmente perdemos inconscientemente o _link? _Obrigado!


----------



## Carfer

Não, de todo. Sabia da cochonilha, mas nunca lhe atribuí nenhuma conotação em especial, nem associo '_vermelho_' a vermes.


----------



## pfaa09

Sem ir pesquisar e ler um pouco sobre a história do vermelho, não tinha qualquer opinião formada, aliás, nem sabia que existe um livro das cores, “_Le petit livre des couleur_s” da autoria de Michel Pastoreau, historiador e antropólogo francês.
Pequena história da cor vermelha - Portal Vermelho
A história do vermículo --> Vermelho / encarnado - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa
onde ficamos a saber que o insecto se chama cochonilha.
Também podemos ler que o clube português Sport Lisboa e Benfica, conhecido também por "Encarnados", que é o mesmo que vermelho, só que a escolha do adjectivo teve a ver com a conotação ao comunismo que tinha o vermelho naquela época.
A importância que esta cor adquiriu na igreja, onde os cardeais se vestiam desta cor. E muitas outras histórias.
Respondendo concretamente à sua questão, eu nunca iria ligar o nome da cor ao verme, só depois da sua chamada de atenção através do post.


----------



## machadinho

O que nunca vi foi um verme vermelho. Eles são ou foram vermelhos? A ligação de 'encarnado' com a cor é bem mais evidente. A carne é vermelha. Vermes não. Como aceitar a ligação mesmo depois de conhecer a etimologia?


----------



## guihenning

Não há vermes vermelhos que eu conheça. Aliás, a cochonilha é um inseto. Não bem como foi essa loucura de chamar a cor a algo que se assemelhe a verme-zinho.



> Dicionário Etimológico de José Pedro Machado indica que encarnado é algo que tem que ver com a carne, e vermelho é derivado de vermículo, vermezinho, e passou a denominar a cor por causa da cochonilha, insecto vulgarmente chamado piolho-dos-vegetais, de que se extrai uma tinta escarlate, o carmim.


----------



## machadinho

Bom, é um chute e daqueles. Vermes dão em carne morta...


----------



## guihenning

Ou talvez à época considerassem a cochonilha um verme, ou a vissem como um. Mas se for algo que o valha, é até recente. Isso significaria que, antes disso, ‘vermelho’ se chamava ‘roxo’. Mas aí vem outra pergunta: como é, então, que a cor violácea foi-se chamar roxo?


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> O que nunca vi foi um verme vermelho. Eles são ou foram vermelhos?



Não faço ideia do que é que o termo latino '_vermis_' englobava. Suspeito que era algo mais do que aquilo a que hoje chamamos vermes.


----------



## Guigo

Carfer said:


> Não faço ideia do que é que o termo latino '_vermis_' englobava. Suspeito que era algo mais do que aquilo a que hoje chamamos vermes.



Certamente. O latim _vermis_ é cognato do alemão _Wurm_ e do inglês _worm_, pelo PIE. Qualquer minhoca era verme, assim como as sanguessugas que são vermelhas. Também em latim, _vermis_ era termo geral para "inseto".


----------



## Vanda

Nem eu associo a vermes, na verdade nem nunca me interessei em saber a origem da palavra.


----------



## guihenning

Guigo said:


> Também em latim, _vermis_ era termo geral para "inseto".


Obrigado pela info, Guigo.
Mas ainda reluto para aceitar que a palavra tenha-nos entrado com o sentido abrangente de verme para inseto. Ela já nos chega muito tarde para que essa acepção geral valesse. O Houaiss cita ’roxo’ como variante antiga para vermelho, o que é bem interessante. Quanto ao sentido geral latino, tem o problema de a cor ser intrinsicamente ligada à cochonilha, que de verme não tem nada. E ainda que hoje em dia leiamos ‘vermelho’ sem nem nos darmos conta de que se trata, há 500 anos talvez a situação fosse deferente.
De qualquer forma, é interessante o uso de diminutivos para vermelho e amarelo em português. Este último vem de ‘amarus’ (amargo), por ‘amarellus’ (amarguinho) e o diminutivo já significava ‘pálido, pestilento, decrépito, doente, amargante’ e cujos traços nem percebemos. Parece que, ao designar a cor, os sentidos em latim já se tinham perdido em português e espanhol. Quem sabe o mesmo não ocorreu com vermelho… A diferença é que para amarelo há uma semelhança com alguém com aspecto ictérico por causa de doença e a cor, mas para vermelho é muito difícil de estabelecer uma conexão.

Eu vim perguntar porque os suíços me fizeram a pergunta sobre vermelho num tom engraçadíssimo, como se tivesse acontecendo um escândalo na minha frente e eu não tivesse percebido. Um deles fez questão de frisar: “VER-ME-lho! Verme! No meio da palavra!” — foi só aí que eu fui me tocar. Eu já tinha pensado sobre etimologia, mas não tinha-me ligado sobre vermes. Que louco…


----------



## machadinho

Mesmo que, historicamente, 'vermelho' tenha de fato vindo do diminutivo de 'vermis', semanticamente 'verme' ou verme não faz parte e nunca fez parte, nem mesmo em latim, do sentido de 'vermelho', nome de uma cor.

'Vermelho' é o nome da cor vermelha. Não é preciso passar pela ideia de verme para se chegar à cor. A ligação é direta. Mesmo em latim o sentido da palavra é a cor, não o verme.


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Mesmo que, historicamente, 'vermelho' tenha de fato vindo do diminutivo de 'vermis', semanticamente 'verme' ou verme não faz parte e nunca fez parte, nem mesmo em latim, do sentido de 'vermelho', nome de uma cor.
> 
> 'Vermelho' é o nome da cor vermelha. Não é preciso passar pela ideia de verme para se chegar à cor. É ligação é direta.


Sim, mas por isso a indagação. Para amarelo tem-se uma ligação, para vermelho não parece haver. Mas se já se utilizou “roxo” para vermelho, algum motivo teve de ter para a troca.

Para as pessoas adoentadas, pestilentas e que constantemente tinham aspecto amarelado, os ibéricos criaram «amarellus», que não designava a cor por si só, mas lhe era correlata. Até virar cor, os significados de outrora se perderam. É uma hipótese que poderíamos aplicar a vermelho, mas para este o caminho é menos natural, visto que já havia uma palavra consolidada para a cor vermelha: roxo. Dificilmente as coisas mudam, assim, sem nenhuma explicação.


----------



## Guigo

Como adoro uma briga, eu diria aos suíços que _vermelho_ foi uma associação de 'verme' com a bandeira da Suíça. 

De qualquer forma, parece que estas nuances de cores tornaram-se comuns na Renascença, com a necessidade de diferentes matizes, para pinturas: é o caso de _púrpura_, que vem do nome de um molusco. Talvez daí, tenha vindo alguma confusão entre 'vermelho' e 'roxo', com o primeiro prevalecendo para a cor básica e o seguinte para uma mistura de cores. Mas quantas cores ou matizes foram tomados da Natureza? Um monte: castanho, rosa, abóbora, lilás, salmão, pêssego.

Podemos também usar os nomes que nos foram legados, pelos tupis: pitanga (vermelho), tinga (branco), una (preto), jubá (amarelo), obi (azul ou verde). Estão aí, em diversas palavras: ibirapitanga (pau-brasil), restinga, graúna, pirajuba (peixe dourado), boiobi.


----------



## GabrielH

Também nunca teria associado a palavra "vermelho" a "verme", ainda mais porque todos os vermes que já vi tendem ao branco.


----------



## Marcio_Osorio

> Eu vim perguntar porque os suíços me fizeram a pergunta sobre vermelho num tom engraçadíssimo, como se tivesse acontecendo um escândalo na minha frente e eu não tivesse percebido. Um deles fez questão de frisar: “VER-ME-lho! Verme! No meio da palavra!” — foi só aí que eu fui me tocar. Eu já tinha pensado sobre etimologia, mas não tinha-me ligado sobre vermes.


Perdoe-me a burrice de que se reveste esta pergunta, mas os linguístas suíços entendem português?


----------



## guihenning

Marcio_Osorio said:


> Perdoe-me a burrice de que se reveste esta pergunta, mas os linguístas suíços entendem português?


Alguns dos que conheço sim. Há varios filólogos especializados em filologia românica por aqui e os portugueses fazem um trabalho excelente na divulgação da língua, já que estão em maior número no meio.


----------



## pfaa09

guihenning said:


> Alguns dos que conheço sim. Há varios filólogos especializados em filologia românica por aqui e os portugueses fazem um trabalho excelente na divulgação da língua, já que estão em maior número no meio.


Os portugueses são a terceira maior comunidade na Suíça, depois da Itália e da Alemanha.
Aqui fica a lista (2015) --> Saiba quem são os 10 países com mais emigrantes na Suíça - InfoSuiça


----------



## Codinome Shlomo

Etimologia é algo realmente interessante. Sabe, isso me remete ao hebraico: "adam" é homem; "dam" é sangue; "adom" é vermelho; "adamah" é terra. Todas essas palavras se escrevem com o mesmo radical, o qual, inclusive, aparece em Gênesis como um jogo de palavras.


----------



## guihenning

Guigo said:


> Como adoro uma briga, eu diria aos suíços que _vermelho_ foi uma associação de 'verme' com a bandeira da Suíça.
> 
> De qualquer forma, parece que estas nuances de cores tornaram-se comuns na Renascença, com a necessidade de diferentes matizes, para pinturas: é o caso de _púrpura_, que vem do nome de um molusco. Talvez daí, tenha vindo alguma confusão entre 'vermelho' e 'roxo', com o primeiro prevalecendo para a cor básica e o seguinte para uma mistura de cores. Mas quantas cores ou matizes foram tomados da Natureza? Um monte: castanho, rosa, abóbora, lilás, salmão, pêssego.
> 
> Podemos também usar os nomes que nos foram legados, pelos tupis: pitanga (vermelho), tinga (branco), una (preto), jubá (amarelo), obi (azul ou verde). Estão aí, em diversas palavras: ibirapitanga (pau-brasil), restinga, graúna, pirajuba (peixe dourado), boiobi.


Bem pensado, Guigo! Ah, e obrigado pelos nomes das cores em tupi, serão de grande valia.


----------

